# tybee picts!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1784

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1785

drum 30plus pounds
sheepshead 3 to 5 pounds.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Those are big*

Nice Fish  How big are the sheepshead?
Fisherkid


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

3 to five pounds.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

damm clinder makes me want to pack the family and move see you sone bubba


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

come on over bubba!!! thanks blue runner i couldnt figure out to post directly to thread but it worked


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

nice guppy ha! ha!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Niiiiice.....I'm gonna have to get up that way sometime and check out your Tybee action.

Headed for Jax Beach again in the AM!


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

no problem man. I think i'll create a post on how to post pics and ask sand flea to sticky it in the Open Forum. Should be useful now that trophy season is in full swing.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

i see bluerunner.i see!!


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

Clinder,

I was thinking of taking your offer to come down and have you show me the local tips. Now I think I'd be embarassed to bait up on the same pier with you. LOL Probably worth the three hour drive just to watch you in action though. You are good! Keep those pictures coming for all us wannabes.

Uncleray


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics.......*

Nice fish. Way to go!!!!!!


----------



## Sirfishy (Oct 19, 2003)

*C's the man.....*

Ok, so you waited till I left to ask the fish to come back. Those where nice. I'll be back soon. Save me some.........


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Clinder*

HEY MAN GOOD SHOWING.   SAVE SOME FOR ME. STILL PLANING ON THE WEEK OF THE 28TH. HOPE THE WEATHER HOLDS OUT.KEEP THE LINES WET UNTILL I GET THERE  SHADE12


----------

